
Americans’ climate change concerns surge to record levels, poll shows - codermobile
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jan/22/climate-change-concern-americans-poll
======
vkou
I wouldn't be particularly comforted by this. >70% of Americans believe that
the healthcare system in the US is broken, and is in need of dire reform, but
the only reform we've seen, and are likely to continue to see is rearranging
deck chairs.

Yes, Obamacare is a terrible policy, that replaced an even worse policy. No,
there is no working alternative even being contemplated.

Edit: This is not a call to despair, or nihilism - just a need to recognize
that after getting >50% public opinion on your side, there are still years and
decades of hard, shitty, political work, that need to happen.

~~~
sudofail
Sorry but this is a false equivalence argument. American's belief on
healthcare has nothing to do with their beliefs on climate change.

~~~
vkou
No, but it is a great example of a situation, where:

1\. Everyone knows things are broken.

2\. Things can only be fixed by collective/government action.

3\. The government could take action - but very explicitly, refuses to take
action. (Because there are too many monied interests at stake.)

~~~
Gibbon1
In the US, politicians suffer from learned helplessness.

~~~
vkou
No, they don't. They will happily spend six years passing the same pointless
resolution about how the President is a bad, bad, bad man, or run seven
different Benghazi committes, all of which produce the same outcome. But ask
them to do something that benefits the public, at the expense of industry, and
you'll hear crickets.

~~~
Gibbon1
You just gave an example of that. When it comes to actually doing anything
substantive they have a spaz and start flinging poo.

Fix the student loan crisis, can't do it. Reign in Wall Street and it's
captive Federal Reserve, can't do it. Implement a working health care system,
can't do it. Stop US industries from offshoring real industries? Can't do it.

Ad nauseum.

------
WhompingWindows
"A stark political divide on the science still exists, however: while 86% of
Democrats say climate change is happening, just 52% of Republicans concur."

As time goes on, since Republicans are the older party and Democrats the
younger, we should see concerns rising ever-more as demographics shift,
irregardless of the worsening climate catastrophe we find ourselves in.

Even if Democrats are concerned, how much more are they willing to do?
Washington state voted down its carbon tax initiative twice. America's
emissions are rising, transport emissions are rising, I doubt average
Democrats do that much to tackle their own emissions. Most people will stay
"concerned" while they eat their burgers and drive their inefficient vehicles
alone and then fly around the world for vacation.

~~~
hirundo
> America's emissions are rising

Total CO2 emissions in the U.S. are on a downward trend. The U.S. Energy
Information Administration reports 2017 annual emissions were the lowest since
1993. The peek was in 2007, before the recession. Emissions continued to
decline as the economy recovered.

[https://www.eia.gov/totalenergy/data/browser/index.php?tbl=T...](https://www.eia.gov/totalenergy/data/browser/index.php?tbl=T12.01#/?f=A&start=1973&end=2017&charted=0-1-13)

